# Amazon Sword Turning Red?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It may be one of the cultivars rather than an Amazon sword.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> It may be one of the cultivars rather than an Amazon sword.


Could be i got it from the local petsmart so who knows? Anybody else have any other ideas?


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

My swords previously have grown new leaves in red then the leaves turned green. 

Though, my newly planted sword has yet to grow a green leaf, they've all been red.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I have never seen a true amazon sword grow red at all. I would tend to believe that this is a hybrid of some sort.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Alright so either hybrid or just how it grows, just glad my plants not dieing. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## DES (Apr 8, 2010)

well if you can get them to grow in more, you can start selling them...


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

DES said:


> well if you can get them to grow in more, you can start selling them...


 Haha Great idea.


----------

